# Merry Christmas



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Merry Christmas and a HAPPY NEW YEAR to all on pt. From shady and family.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

THANK you MAY YOU AND YOUR LOVED ONES HAVE A BLESSED CHRISTMAS!


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Merry Christmas!*

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Merry Christmas 
Peace and Goodwill to men.


----------



## Barn Pigeon (Feb 11, 2005)

Merry Christmas. To all those here on pigeon talk.
From Barn Pigeon


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

_Merry Christmas!  _


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

May all have the blessing of Jesus on this the day we celabrate his birth. Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Jeniffer Joan (Jan 6, 2011)

Merry Christmas. To all those here on pigeon talk.
"I like to believe in people."
Jonathan Kent, Smallville. May all have the blessing of Jesus on this the day we celebrate his birth. Merry Christmas to all.


----------

